# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Can I rely on my luck when playing blackjack?

## Jsserti

Can I rely on my luck when playing blackjack?

----------


## Grigrivos

You can hope for luck, but not rely on it. You can only count on your own strength. And I tell you this, if you're not sure and not ready to play for money, it is better to postpone. Take more time for your trag, read the rules, learn different strategies, consider the table and blackjack odds calculator https://blackjackdoc.com/blackjack-probabilities . This will benefit you more and you'll beat the dealer easier and more often later on.

----------

